# Night fishing Bonner Bridge catwalk?



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Anyone night fishing off Bonner Bridge? I just got a generator...

Is there a better side to fish from? Current direction???

Or do you just SWAG it, and fish it?

David

:fishing: oceanside smilie. where's the smilie for sound side?


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Watcha gonna use the generator for? Not tryin to be smart, just curious.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Hey Mike. All questions are good... just don't release any hermet crabs from the tourist stores!

Lights... One on the water attracting fish, one on the Catwalk so I can see...

It be awful dark out there at night! 

 and you still can't see a thing!


----------

